# Gunt Recieves $20,000 worth of bitcoin (0.5 btc) / FBI investigating him +co.



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

*Ralph received 20,000$ in bitcoin (0.5 btc) and is under FBI investigation*
Ralph and other right wing figures recently got a massive boost in his finances. He was part of a group of people online that got part of $500,000 (now worth over $1,000,000) worth of bitcoin from a French man

news article about it: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/excl...ount-181954668.html?__twitter_impression=true (archive)


> WASHINGTON — On Dec. 8, someone made a simultaneous transfer of 28.15 bitcoins — worth more than $500,000 at the time — to 22 different virtual wallets, most of them belonging to prominent right-wing organizations and personalities.



The FBI is investigating the people involved as terrorist organizations "funded by international governments and individuals"
And blame Ralph and Nick among others for the 1/06/21 capitol protest


> According to one source familiar with the matter, the suspicious Dec. 8 transaction, along with a number of other pieces of intelligence, has prompted law enforcement and intelligence agencies in recent days to actively investigate the sources of funding for the individuals who participated in the Capitol insurrection, as well as their networks. The government is hoping to prevent future attacks but also to uncover potential foreign involvement in or support of right-wing activities, the source said.
> 
> During a press conference on Tuesday on the investigation into the Capitol riot, acting U.S. Attorney Michael Sherwin said the “scope and scale of this investigation in these cases are really unprecedented.” At this time, Sherwin added, prosecutors are treating the matter as a “significant counterterrorism or counterintelligence investigation” involving deeper dives into “money, travel records, disposition, movement, communication records.”



former FBI's comments on the data:


> “I’d be stunned if both nation-state adversaries and terrorist organizations weren’t figuring out how to funnel money to these guys,” one former FBI official who reviewed the data for Yahoo News said. “Many of them use fundraising sites (often in Bitcoin) that are virtually unmonitored and unmonitorable. If they weren’t doing it, they’d be incompetent.”



They all recieved $500,000 currently over $1,000,000 worth of bitcoin, which the Chainalysis tracked to France, which apparently was left by a Frenchman, who committed suicide over the falling birth rates in the west, and left his money to anti immigration cause, like Fuentes, Anglin and Vdare.


> The source of the funding, according to research conducted by Chainanalysis, appears to be a computer programmer based in France who created an account in 2013 — and who maintained a personal blog, which was not updated between 2014 and Dec. 9, 2020, the day after the “donations.”
> 
> Chainalysis researchers discovered a blog post from the bitcoin user that reads like an apparent suicide note, bequeathing his money to “certain causes and people” in light of what he describes as “the decline of Western civilization,” though the researchers were unable to confirm that the user was in fact dead. Chainalysis declined to publish the user’s name, citing privacy concerns due to the inability to conclusively confirm his death and out of concerns over ongoing law enforcement investigations.
> An email to the apparent French donor did not immediately receive a reply.



The french man wrote a suicide note about it, were he killed himself because they used wooden doors at Auschwitz



 



they found the guy who donated it "pankkake":


> In this case, the extremist donor associated his Bitcoin address with the pseudonym “pankkake.”






*EDIT:


*
full run down on Frenchman: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-...c-fbi-investigating-him-co.83328/post-8142889
he had a pretty serious and rare medical condition "trigeminal neuralgia"


> Trigeminal neuralgia (TN), tic douloureux (also known as prosopalgia, the Suicide Disease or Fothergill’s disease) is a neuropathic disorder characterized by episodes of intense pain in the face, originating from the trigeminal nerve. [...] It is, "one of the most painful conditions known to humans, yet remains an enigma to many health professionals."


he couldnt enjoy anything:



He does use this name for other things which @Much Ado About Nothing found his info
His name, deviant art and website:


Spoiler: His full name



His full name Laurent Bachelier:




Him giving a presentation:








						La puissance du scraping web avec Weboob
					






					pyvideo.org
				






His team (he is holding up the B):



His linkedin:



His deviant art here



His comic:



His website https://filesharingtalk.com/threads/469011-pankkake-s-suicide addresses the suicide.
https://archive.md/KRNsI
His suicide note: http://laurent.bachelier.name/notes-en.txt
https://archive.md/Z2354





Spoiler: His links



His links
http://laurent.bachelier.name/
https://bitbucket.org/laurentb
http://git.p.engu.in/laurentb/
http://github.com/laurentb
http://www.linkedin.com/in/laurentbachelier
https://www.openhub.net/accounts/laurentb
http://www.symfony-project.org/plugins/developer/laurent-bachelier
https://forum.liberaux.org/index.php?/profile/21-pankkake/


*EDIT2:*
His PFP:



He thinks he is a time traveling NAZI:




Chainalysis full analysis of the data: https://blog.chainalysis.com/reports/capitol-riot-bitcoin-donation-alt-right-domestic-extremism (archive)



"international networks"


> While we won’t share the donor’s identity publicly, we’ll walk you through how we made the identification and provide details on the donations below. The information we’ve uncovered shows that domestic extremism isn’t strictly domestic. International networks play a role as well, which we see reflected in the nationality of this extremist donor. The donation, as well as reports of the planning that went into the Capitol raid on alt-right communication channels, also suggests that domestic extremist groups may be better organized and funded than previously thought.



They named Ethan Ralph, host of the kills stream


> However, several others received significant funds as well, including anti-immigration organization VDARE, alt-right streamer Ethan Ralph, and several addresses whose owners are as yet unidentified.



Evidentially the Frenchman didnt like ralph too much:



and only gave him 1.7% of the bitcoin, or 0.5btc worth currently about $20,000

*Currently the 28.15 btc is worth $1,078,339*
Donations at that price to each person:

*Nick Fuentes* - 13.50 btc or $530,000
*Vincent Reynouard* - 3 btc or $120,000
*Unknown* - 2.35 btc or $94,000
*Bitchute* - 2 btc or $80,000
*Mr Obvious* - 2 btc or $80,000
*Vdare* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Patrick casey* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Luke Smith* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Gab.com* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Daily Stormer* - 1 btc or $40,000
*ruqqus *- 1 btc or $40,000
*Ethan Ralph *- 0.5 btc or $20,000
*Vincent Canfield* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
*unz.com* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
*amren/Jared Taylor* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
*pepeparado card* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
*EDIT3:*
unfortunately for the gunt, he had sold the bitcoin right when he received it, so he only made $9,000 instead of the current worth of $20,000 thanks to @Mundane Ralph:



But the feds are still investigating @theralph for his contribution to the riot (domestic terrorism), and for the transfer/international terrorist organization.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 15, 2021)

Lol he didn’t have kids because he was sure he was going to be immortal. Still pissy that didn’t work out. 

I wish he would have spent more than a sentence blaming others for his failure to achieve immortality.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't know if you'd call it skitzo or thunk-provoking that this was posted on Yahoo News of all places and not some place like Forbes or Business Insider. I didn't bother looking over there but it's always possible an article could come out later.


----------



## Null (Jan 15, 2021)

write me into your wills


----------



## Stasi (Jan 15, 2021)

$20k? This has likely more than doubled Ralph's nest egg. He will need it for the court case with his baby momma. 


Null said:


> write me into your wills


What if all I have to bequeath is crippling debt?


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 15, 2021)

Null said:


> write me into your wills


I don't think you want my transformers and Yu-Gi-Oh cards.

EDIT: Also didn't Ralph immediately sell the bitcoin  and only make like 6k before it jumped in value?


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 15, 2021)

Null said:


> write me into your wills


You dont even want us around you after the forum shuts down. Only way you're getting your hands on my heirlooms is if I'm a resident of Joshtown


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 15, 2021)

The funniest thing about these stories is that Bitcoins price keeps making it more absurd. Like that guy that spent essentially $2 billion on papa John's.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 15, 2021)

Wrong, unless you thought $20,000 worth of Maker's Mark and wigger clothes is saving the white race.

RIP Tbased.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 15, 2021)

Not looking good for our pal here folks


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 15, 2021)

most (if not all) will go to his baby mama anyway. faith really hit the jackpot after all.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> View attachment 1848778View attachment 1848780
> 
> Wrong, unless you thought $20,000 worth of Maker's Mark and wigger clothes is saving the white race.
> 
> RIP Tbased.


Are we sure its Tbased?

He donates lemons, and then Tbased is turkish? not French?


----------



## Null (Jan 15, 2021)

2020Suicide said:


> The funniest thing about these stories is that Bitcoins price keeps making it more absurd. Like that guy that spent essentially $2 billion on papa John's.


Those stories don't realize that if that pizza never got bought, if the first pioneers didn't start using it as currency, then it wouldn't be where it is. That pizza purchase was required to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Are we sure its Tbased?
> 
> He donates lemons, and then Tbased is turkish? not French?


Yeah I was just joking really. Tbased became a bit of a meme back then, donating thousands of dollars in lemons to AF grifters. Same people as this frog funded. I just find the idea of him actually being Tbased funny.


----------



## Stasi (Jan 15, 2021)

The donation to Ralph is bad enough but the fact that someone gave almost $0.5m to Fuentes is terrifying. He can finally pay for all the catboy cock he wants to help him save the huwite race.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Stasi said:


> The donation to Ralph is bad enough but the fact that someone gave almost $0.5m to Fuentes is terrifying. He can finally pay for all the catboy cock he wants to help him save the huwite race.


over $500,000 to Nick fuentes but only $20,000 to Amren/Jared Taylor
smh



Delicious Diversity said:


> Yeah I was just joking really. Tbased became a bit of a meme back then, donating thousands of dollars in lemons to AF grifters. Same people as this frog funded. I just find the idea of him actually being Tbased funny.


well yeah, I was kinda hoping you had info that it was tbased, which would make all of this immensely funnier, if that was him


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 15, 2021)

while i find it sad that he killed himself, you have to be one hell of a exceptional individual too think Ethan Ralph and nick the knife will save the white race.

his brain must have turned into mush near the end.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Null said:


> write me into your wills


talk more about wooden doors and building 7


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

I said it in the other thread but I would like some confirmation from Fuentes that Tbased was the same donator with the same username or if it was under something different. I thought there were at least two waves of heavy subs like this during that Killstream. I thought one was under a different name but I'm probably fucking up my memory here. Most people assumed it was some kind of Dlive bot to inflate numbers.

The real winners here were the Dlive chinks because they can just as easily pocket their cut and then welcome these idiots to banworld.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I said it in the other thread but I would like some confirmation from Fuentes that Tbased was the same donator with the same username or if it was under something different. I thought there were at least two waves of heavy subs like this during that Killstream. I thought one was under a different name but I'm probably fucking up my memory here. Most people assumed it was some kind of Dlive bot to inflate numbers.
> 
> The real winners here were the Dlive chinks because they can just as easily pocket their cut and then welcome these idiots to banworld.


I said it in the OP but the french guys user name is "pankkake". And Chainanaylsis has his full info, but didnt release it

I havent looked into the name pankkake


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> I said it in the OP but the french guys user name is "pankkake". And Chainanaylsis has his full info, but didnt release it
> 
> I havent looked into the name pankkake


Pankkake is the name tied to his Bitcoin address email. Tbased was the account username used on Dlive. Why would someone who uses Bitcoin for the sake of anonymity use the same handle in both places?

EDIT: I'm talking about two different things, i.e. did Fuentes' Dlive chat get flooded with named 'tbased' gifted subs as well?


----------



## CeeShape (Jan 15, 2021)

the amount was sent in dec/6 and transfered out on the dec/9, if that is when he converted to usd it means he actually only got about $9313 depending on what time of day he did it. he is not the type to invest or keep it in bitcoin.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Part of the live coverage feed at Wall Street Journal, they are looking into the people who received the money:
https://www.wsj.com/livecoverage/trump-impeachment-house-biden/card/vHIedsWP1ZHINSWHhnVD?mod=e2tw


> U.S. officials have said they are probing whether overseas interests, including foreign adversaries, may have played some role in supporting the Capitol riot last week or are looking to take advantage of the U.S. in its wake. "We're watching that very closely and were taking the appropriate measures to mitigate that," Bill Evanina, director of the U.S. National Counterintelligence and Security Center, said this week.
> 
> Some Democrats have also said they are interested in investigating financial support for the rioters.



The democrats are trying to investigate the people who received the bitcoin
AHAHAAHA RALPH



TriggerMeElmo said:


> Pankkake is the name tied to his Bitcoin address email. Tbased was the account username used on Dlive. Why would someone who uses Bitcoin for the sake of anonymity use the same handle in both places?
> 
> EDIT: I'm talking about two different things, i.e. did Fuentes' Dlive chat get flooded with named 'tbased' gifted subs as well?



Wall street journal said this, he was a computer programmer:


> The donation appears to have come from a French computer programmer who had been active in bitcoin since at least 2013, said Jonathan Levin, chief security officer at Chainalysis.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

Well my question could easily be answered if anyone actually witnessed it in Fuentes' chat. I thought I saw another name besides 'tbased' making those same kind of sub gifts which is what had me confused. I'm sure the same guy could have easily had multiple accounts going at the same time. It's all just very curious.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Null said:


> write me into your wills


Fake out deaths, collect the insurance, and send it to you in gift cards. You got it buddy. 

Will PSN gift cards work?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

HomerSimpson said:


> Fake out deaths, collect the insurance, and send it to you in gift cards. You got it buddy.
> 
> Will PSN gift cards work?


Shit, all I have is a 50$ Hooters giftcard. Do those work in Serbia?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jan 15, 2021)

Well, Ralph is helping with the birth rate I suppose. However, he is contributing to the fall of western civilization with his weird desire for three ways with a pedo.

Leave it to a frenchman to give into the ultimate surrender just to prop up a degenerate like Ralph.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> Well, Ralph is helping with the birth rate I suppose. However, he is contributing to the fall of western civilization with his weird desire for three ways with a pedo.
> 
> Leave it to a frenchman to give into the ultimate surrender just to prop up a degenerate like Ralph.


It's almost as if he didn't even bother to investigate into who these grifters are. This was a tragedy for Faith (well-deserved) to carry Gunt's bloodline but it's going to be a catastrophe if he keeps spreading his seed. Fortunately cirrhosis, organ failure, mental illness, substance abuse, obesity, MS, and other genetic factors will eventually weed these people out. 

Poor Evan. We never hear about him.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 15, 2021)

I can help but feel sorry for the donator, yet also realise how utterly pathetic he is.

Maybe instead of overthinking those wooden doors and swimming pools, make some white babies? Donating to these grift right hacks won't secure the existence of our people and a future for white children. Ralph will spend it all on booze and drugs, Nick will only further his grift. What is Anglin doing anyway? Getting blacked and/or fucking slants in Guam? Isn't Jared Taylor a ricesteamer? Why isn't Redice on there?

It sucks that politicians are treasonous trash who pretend there's widespread bad ism-words for votes, but yammering on about soccer fields and roller coasters while funding a bunch of mutt-tier racemixers isn't going to do shit. Immortal he is not, more like the dumbest cryptocow we've seen. Removed his presumably white genes from the pool like a sped.

Anyway, good thread as usual champ. I edited the title to fix that dollar sign because I'm autistic.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Jan 15, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Well my question could easily be answered if anyone actually witnessed it in Fuentes' chat. I thought I saw another name besides 'tbased' making those same kind of sub gifts which is what had me confused. I'm sure the same guy could have easily had multiple accounts going at the same time. It's all just very curious.








						Ethan Oliver Ralph / TheRalphRetort / Jcaesar187 / the "Killstream"
					

Asaph has stolen the broom from gator and is now furiously sweeping it up.   I hope he's trolling.




					kiwifarms.net
				




Is this who you're thinking of?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

Not Even Twice said:


> Ethan Oliver Ralph / TheRalphRetort / Jcaesar187 / the "Killstream"
> 
> 
> Asaph has stolen the broom from gator and is now furiously sweeping it up.   I hope he's trolling.
> ...


That's good enough for me so thanks.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jan 15, 2021)

TBased manually resubscribed to Ethan during the forum outage last weekend so if these BTC donations were made only after the donor's suicide it can't be him.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 15, 2021)

Schizo theory time: Does anyone actually know if "someone" died? Couldn't this be fed money that is being funneled to these figures?


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> View attachment 1848964
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/hIN5u
> ...


@Ol' Slag @TriggerMeElmo @AltisticRight we got him

The name pankkake was used for other things:




there is a deviant art here
With his comic"






> This website https://filesharingtalk.com/threads/469011-pankkake-s-suicide addresses the suicide.
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/KRNsI





> They provided a link to his suicide note: http://laurent.bachelier.name/notes-en.txt
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/Z2354



And then his name Laurent Bachelier:



The date of his death lines up with ther article and the suicide note

He is NOT Tbased.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 15, 2021)

Null said:


> write me into your wills


you can have it all, my empire of dirt


----------



## Shittus Maximus (Jan 15, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> View attachment 1848778View attachment 1848780
> 
> Wrong, unless you thought $20,000 worth of Maker's Mark and wigger clothes is saving the white race.
> 
> RIP Tbased.


The only way he could've wasted it more would've been to donate it to Tonkasaw.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> @Ol' Slag @TriggerMeElmo @AltisticRight we got him
> 
> The name pankkake was used for other things:
> View attachment 1849070
> ...


Yeah. I am talking photo confirmation that this person actually existed. You are probably right, it is a schizo post for a reason .


----------



## Balthier (Jan 15, 2021)

Shittus Maximus said:


> The only way he could've wasted it more would've been to donate it to Tonkasaw.


Disappointed he didn't use it to fund a tard fight between Tonka and Warski. Assuming Tonka would show up obviously.


----------



## Shittus Maximus (Jan 15, 2021)

Balthier said:


> Disappointed he didn't use it to fund a tard fight between Tonka and Warski. Assuming Tonka would show up obviously.


I think the sad part is I thought the fight for a long time before it happened was staged but sadly it was an internet bullshitter not being able to walk the walk.


----------



## thismanlies (Jan 15, 2021)

> “I’d be stunned if both nation-state adversaries and terrorist organizations weren’t figuring out how to funnel money to these guys,” one former FBI official who reviewed the data for Yahoo News said. “Many of them use fundraising sites (often in Bitcoin) that are virtually unmonitored and unmonitorable. If they weren’t doing it, they’d be incompetent.”


As much as I'd like to laugh at Ralph being investigated by the FBI, I am a little disturbed that they're comparing him to terrorists when his big crime in this case is having opinions that the United States of America disagrees with.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi Ralph, just get up?:
https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1350094429416288257


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Jan 15, 2021)

If I was Ethan, I'd be preparing myself to answer a bunch of questions...from the IRS.


----------



## Ash Gassem (Jan 15, 2021)

Null said:


> write me into your wills


If I kill myself, I promise I'll send you at least 1.5% of my bitcoin.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> *Ralph received 20,000$ in bitcoin (0.5 btc) and is under FBI investigation*
> Ralph and other right wing figures recently got a massive boost in his finances. He was part of a group of people online that got part of $500,000 (now worth over $1,000,000) worth of bitcoin from a French man
> 
> news article about it: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/excl...ount-181954668.html?__twitter_impression=true (archive)
> ...


If you haven't read the original theory of what was going down posted on 4chan in october. So far they have been spot on.





						/pol/ - Politically Incorrect » Thread #283094018
					

4plebs archives 4chan boards /adv/, /f/, /hr/, /o/, /pol/, [s4s], /sp/, /tg/, /trv/, /tv/ and /x/



					archive.4plebs.org
				




Looks like grifters get the gulag first


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 15, 2021)

He thought Ethan Ralph would help save the West post mortem.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 15, 2021)

Big congratulations to Ralph!  This pays the crack _mansion_ rent for a year with enough left over for liquor.  Thank you dead Frenchman, I was getting nervious that the days of Ralph were coming to an end.  I had a whole thread I was going to start about how we could all talk about Ralph getting a job.  Now I don't have to do that.  Baby can sit and get his butt powdered for at least a year.

I just hope Gator gets his cut.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 15, 2021)

Did we miss this guy giving Ralph and the groypers donations when it happened?
When this post was made, Tbased had donated $76,956.51 worth of lemons to various fringe right streamers. What Bachelier donated to Fuentes, Ralph and others dwarfs that amount, and yet I don't remember discussion of it even though the transfers were said to of occurred a month before the capitol shit. Am I just foggy?


----------



## Garth (Jan 15, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> If you haven't read the original theory of what was going down posted on 4chan in october. So far they have been spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you write this LARP? You post it a lot. I believe this is the third time I've seen you post it.


----------



## TadGhostal22 (Jan 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Did we miss this guy giving Ralph and the groypers donations when it happened?
> When this post was made, Tbased had donated $76,956.51 worth of lemons to various fringe right streamers. What Bachelier donated to Fuentes, Ralph and others dwarfs that amount, and yet I don't remember discussion of it even though the transfers were said to of occurred a month before the capitol shit. Am I just foggy?


It happened when the original thread was light speed. It was discussed as well as it could be given he was producing 16 hours of content a day then.



Garth said:


> Did you write this LARP? You post it a lot. I believe this is the third time I've seen you post it.


He's autism. Ignore it


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Did we miss this guy giving Ralph and the groypers donations when it happened?
> When this post was made, Tbased had donated $76,956.51 worth of lemons to various fringe right streamers. What Bachelier donated to Fuentes, Ralph and others dwarfs that amount, and yet I don't remember discussion of it even though the transfers were said to of occurred a month before the capitol shit. Am I just foggy?


I know I posted about. There wasn't much talk of it though.

Edit: strange, I can't find any of the posts. I can find chat logs from a few weeks ago where I was digging into it, but I guess I never posted about it here.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Did we miss this guy giving Ralph and the groypers donations when it happened?
> When this post was made, Tbased had donated $76,956.51 worth of lemons to various fringe right streamers. What Bachelier donated to Fuentes, Ralph and others dwarfs that amount, and yet I don't remember discussion of it even though the transfers were said to of occurred a month before the capitol shit. Am I just foggy?



He is not Tbased. He is a french dude with pretty severe mental health issues, and thinks that he is a time traveling nazi



His PFP:



More info in the quote bellow:


Much Ado About Nothing said:


> @anuscabbage12
> that earlier is not his website, this below is his website. it is merely a website that he might have used.
> However one post there struck me, although I am unable to check the actual post linked in this image:
> View attachment 1849216
> ...


----------



## Vetti (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> He is not Tbased. He is a french dude with pretty severe mental health issues, and thinks that he is a time traveling nazi


That's what I was saying. I was surprised that I didn't remember discussion about this guy blowing Tbased's donations out of the water. Apparently people talked about it but the thread was moving so fast it got buried.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 15, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> I'm looking through the transactions done in that block, they are all highly irregular and done in rather human readable numbers of bitcoin. (0.5 0r 0.1 or 1 instead of like 0.0048624813 like most transactions), Anyway, I tried to look into this and found that other people already had:
> https://ruqqus.com/+cryptocurrency/post/5rwo/tracking-the-other-donations-of-our (https://archive.md/Bawig)
> 
> View attachment 1804431
> ...


Is this modern journalism? Stealing shit thats on multiple internet forums and then calling it "exclusive"?


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jan 15, 2021)

Garth said:


> Did you write this LARP? You post it a lot. I believe this is the third time I've seen you post it.








						Gunt Recieves $20,000 worth of bitcoin (0.5 btc) / FBI investigating him +co.
					

Ralph received 20,000$ in bitcoin (0.5 btc) and is under FBI investigation Ralph and other right wing figures recently got a massive boost in his finances. He was part of a group of people online that got part of $500,000 (now worth over $1,000,000) worth of bitcoin from a French man  news...




					kiwifarms.net
				



May wanna direct that at the guy who wrote it and not the person who hit reply


----------



## byuu (Jan 15, 2021)

Now he can't pretend to have no assets when the Vickers come to collect.


----------



## Garth (Jan 15, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> Gunt Recieves $20,000 worth of bitcoin (0.5 btc) / FBI investigating him +co.
> 
> 
> Ralph received 20,000$ in bitcoin (0.5 btc) and is under FBI investigation Ralph and other right wing figures recently got a massive boost in his finances. He was part of a group of people online that got part of $500,000 (now worth over $1,000,000) worth of bitcoin from a French man  news...
> ...


I'm talking about the 4chan thread you linked you fucking retard.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jan 15, 2021)

Garth said:


> I'm talking about the 4chan thread you linked you fucking retard.


Ohhh I'm retarded.
No, but given whats happening now and how accurate this was and how 1/6/21 is being pushed as the new 9/11 and they are trying to pass a new domestic terror patriot act with it.... Yeah I'm thinking this person knew what was up hence why I've shared more than once.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 15, 2021)

Garth said:


> I'm talking about the 4chan thread you linked you fucking retard.


Yes, third time I've seen this thread being posted.  



Not sure about the validity of it all, most of these poltards function on circular reasoning (starting from a conclusion, alright, some of us do it too, let's be honest). This can be easily applied to Trump, where he did mouthjobs to Xi and has businesses over in the East. 

Chinanet's average view on Biden is negative, not as bad as Trump but most also prefer Trump.

Here's an example:
"Trump says I wanna fuck over China, let's do trade wars".
"Biden wants to mend relations with China! When you turn your back, he stabs you hard."
Basically, Biden is that "cries while stabbing you" Jew meme over there. The same applies to Hilary, which is why many over there once again preferred Trump. 

Pol will just be pol. Wouldn't be surprised if they cozy up to breadtube faggots if Trump invaded Syria, just like the Bush era.

Not exactly the BFFs coupling the grift right wants to make them out to be.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 15, 2021)

imagine being under investigation by the fbi the only time you get a substantial financial windfall, get fucked ralph


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

More info on the donor thanks to @John McAfee and @Much Ado About Nothing:

his Picture, with his name on the slide:








						La puissance du scraping web avec Weboob
					






					pyvideo.org
				






The team he worked with (he is holding up the B):



his linkedin:





Much Ado About Nothing said:


> Found some vids of what I think is the guy;
> least it is his name on the slides behind him
> 
> 
> ...





John McAfee said:


> Im trying to find his picture just as a curiosity because, you know, mlp pfp's. This dude had no online presence, no friends, no professional acquaintances.. He devoted 7 years to a software suite called weboob, that got blacklisted by the Debian foundation for the name, and was removed from repositories. This is the weboob dev team, he was one of the top 3 people in the eco-system that was programming updates for it, so he may be in this photo:
> 
> View attachment 1849497
> 
> ...


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Hi Ralph, just get up?:
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1350094429416288257
> View attachment 1849122


Lol I read that as "oVeRseAs BiT*coRn* dONor". I'm seeing  everywhere.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

ok..... @Much Ado About Nothing @John McAfee so I guess post here if you guys want to continue looking into Laurent,
I guess mods didnt like that it was a "duplicate thread"
I hope everything is saved here



 



here he is at a conference video 1:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




here he is at a conference video 2:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> ok..... @Much Ado About Nothing @John McAfee so I guess post here if you guys want to continue looking into Laurent,
> I guess mods didnt like that it was a "duplicate thread"
> I hope everything is saved here
> View attachment 1849837 View attachment 1849838
> ...


Remember kids: Tinnitus will make you want to give your life savings to drunken right-wing retards with selfie sticks and then make you want to kill yourself. Because that's how you save Western Civilization.


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't think it is all saved there, but I will try to find the archives I had earlier for the program that confirms his ID and whatever else I put up.

I don¨t save a lot of stuff locally, so I will have to find things again online which will take a while. By that I mean; I save nothing locally.
@John McAfee

Is all the links to his profiles and websites missing as well or do we have those?


----------



## John McAfee (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> ok..... @Much Ado About Nothing @John McAfee so I guess post here if you guys want to continue looking into Laurent,
> I guess mods didnt like that it was a "duplicate thread"
> I hope everything is saved here
> View attachment 1849837 View attachment 1849838
> ...


Looks like were missing stuff, the mods didnt merge the threads very well, do you have that birthday and deathdate screen grab?


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

John McAfee said:


> Looks like were missing stuff, the mods didnt merge the threads very well, do you have that birthday and deathdate screen grab?







@Much Ado About Nothing I have most of the links saved in the OP
His links
http://laurent.bachelier.name/
https://bitbucket.org/laurentb
http://git.p.engu.in/laurentb/
http://github.com/laurentb
http://www.linkedin.com/in/laurentbachelier
https://www.openhub.net/accounts/laurentb
http://www.symfony-project.org/plugins/developer/laurent-bachelier
https://forum.liberaux.org/index.php?/profile/21-pankkake/
His deviant art here

Him giving a presentation:
https://pyvideo.org/pycon-fr-2017/la-puissance-du-scraping-web-avec-weboob.html
His website https://filesharingtalk.com/threads/469011-pankkake-s-suicide addresses the suicide.
https://archive.md/KRNsI
His suicide note: http://laurent.bachelier.name/notes-en.txt
https://archive.md/Z2354

I guess maybe the post about the conference pycon 17 and the post proving that its him?


----------



## John McAfee (Jan 15, 2021)

Updated work info. His work email is some variation of his name @geneanet.com - if we dont get sweet nazi time traveling ramblings to turn into copy pasta at the end of this rainbow, I will be saddened.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 15, 2021)

you know i thought about something, what if this is a honeypot donation scheme from the feds? is it possible that ethan ralph was so angry about the site talking about his shady donation because the feds could find him agreeing to do shady shit for that bitcoin?


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Jan 15, 2021)

Program for the Pycon 2017 Toulouse;


			https://www.pycon.fr/2017/programme.html
		



			https://archive.md/Lu4ya
		






So this is him speaking.


			https://cfp.pycon.fr/schedule/xml/
		












The names of the videos on youtube have "par Laurent Bachelier" added to them, which means "by Laurent Bachelier"

There you can see following info as well:




Here he is talking with his own info and accounts on the slide behind him


Then at the end, similar


Other:

n this french wikiberal he claims to be interested in liberalism (since 2004)





						Utilisateur:Pankkake — Wikiberal
					






					www.wikiberal.org
				




it translates roughly to:
I have been interested in liberalism since 2004. For more information, see my page on the English Wikipedia.
My profile on the forum

Useful links
Special: Specialpages
Sites I take care of
pankkake: My blog
headfucking.net: other projects

One of the links; the one saying "My profile on the forum" leads to basically this:





						pankkake - Liberaux.org
					






					forum.liberaux.org
				





Yep, this, was his PFP. My little pony.


I found his deviant art, and through that his website; and the same net name that is in the uncensored nameid image the fbi blurred out.



He used to draw comics:

He also has a website called:


			headfucking.net
		



			https://archive.md/NkKhZ
		


Somewhere he had claimed that he believed himself to be a time-traveling nazi and someone made a comment on it on this forum:





						pankkake's suicide
					

Hello everyone.    This notice will be published on most trackers were pankkake was an active contributor: RED, OPS, DB9, PTP.    We heard this morning that pankkake commited suicide on Tuesday. Of course we weren't aware of his intentions. His last words...



					filesharingtalk.com
				



I am unable to open and look at the links given, but they said:

This site also provided the link to the suicideletter, which was:
http://laurent.bachelier.name/notes-en.txt


			https://archive.md/Z2354
		

Providing the name: Laurent Bachelier


He suffered from trigeminal neuralgia, which is an absolutely shitty disease and I understand why he decided to end his life.





On the forum, the post dated 12/12/2020 they said he died on "Tuesday" which would fall on the 8th Dec 2020, which would fall in line with other sources as well. This obituary fits the name, date and place.






This here below was where I started; which is basically the uncensored bitcoin nameid image that FBI released. Of course, less blurry.



			https://archive.md/hIN5u
		


From there I found his deviantart, his website, the fileshare. the obituary, and it then snowballed....
Rest of the links is in the post above from @anuscabbage12


----------



## John McAfee (Jan 15, 2021)

He wasnt liked by the bitcoin community as a whole, looks like he might have scammed his fortune, but largely he was a "professional troll" for hire:



			https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=344219.0;wap


----------



## John McAfee (Jan 15, 2021)

IRC chatlogs for bitcoin stuff: http://btcbase.org/log-search?q=pankkake&page=0

Dont have time to go through it, saw some anti jew stuff, scammer stuff. Godspeed kiwis.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

It's kind of fascinating that this guy could have tried to pull a Ross Ulbricht but chose the easy way out in the gayest form possible. He says he had "trigeminal neuralgia"? Okay, I don't need to link or archive anything because it's all over medical sites but just for posterity:


> What is Trigeminal Neuralgia?​Trigeminal neuralgia (TN), tic douloureux (also known as prosopalgia, the Suicide Disease or Fothergill’s disease) is a neuropathic disorder characterized by episodes of intense pain in the face, originating from the trigeminal nerve. [...] It is, "one of the most painful conditions known to humans, yet remains an enigma to many health professionals." This pain may be felt in the ear, eye, lips, nose, scalp, forehead, cheeks, teeth, and/or jaw and side of the face; some patients also experience pain in their left index finger. Trigeminal neuralgia (TN) is not easily controlled and there is no cure. It is estimated that 1 in 15,000 people suffer from trigeminal neuralgia, although the actual figure may be significantly higher due to frequent misdiagnosis. In a majority of cases, TN symptoms begin appearing after the age of 50, although there have been cases with patients being as young as three years of age. It is more common in females than males.


Source | Archive

Man, that's a really bad rap. The guy made a lot of money investing in crypto while he felt like his face was on fire and then gave it away to a bunch of spergs. 

Well, at least KF didn't cause this suicide, right? Right?


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> It's kind of fascinating that this guy could have tried to pull a Ross Ulbricht but chose the easy way out in the gayest form possible. He says he had "trigeminal neuralgia"? Okay, I don't need to link or archive anything because it's all over medical sites but just for posterity:
> 
> Source | Archive
> 
> ...



Well he did talk about the condition, he couldnt enjoy any hobbies:


			https://www.aans.org/Patients/Neurosurgical-Conditions-and-Treatments/Trigeminal-Neuralgia
		







Much Ado About Nothing said:


> I agree with the above statement fully.
> In his suicideletter he mentions something called: trigeminal neuralgia, which is a shit disease.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Jan 15, 2021)

Oy, Daily Mail, at least give credit to our /the internets ,hard work!









						$500K in Bitcoin sent from France to US far-right groups
					

A French computer programmer, 35, allegedly transfered more than $500,000 in Bitcoin to far-right activists on December 8 including Nick Fuentes, a far-right internet influencer.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



Media is going out with the name now
With photo from the vids (we) found.

@anuscabbage12 
Imagine that illness. Having pain when eating, doing normal every day shit. It's some messed up shit. Not being able to brush your teeth etc. Basically having to up your painkillers until you OD on them or it kills the liver and then keeps on going...Sounds grim.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

A Pox said:


> Holy shit, I know that guy. He was also a regular poster on the movie torrent site PassThePopcorn.


apparently he had an account on PassThePopcorn @A Pox have any interesting copypasta?

@Much Ado About Nothing well yeah I can understand why he killed himself. Pretty terrible illness. Also extremely rare.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Well he did talk about the condition, he couldnt enjoy any hobbies:
> 
> 
> https://www.aans.org/Patients/Neurosurgical-Conditions-and-Treatments/Trigeminal-Neuralgia
> ...


Well not being able to enjoy any hobbies is anhedonia and that's just a symptom of a form of depression. I know he said he took medication but then stopped. I'm all for free agency but I'm not going the Destiny route. He should have at least talked to another medical professional if what he was taking wasn't working for him. What's done is done anyway. We're not here to quibble about the morality of it but rather the outcome (that being the crazy donos).


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> apparently he had an account on PassThePopcorn @A Pox have any interesting copypasta?
> 
> @Much Ado About Nothing well yeah I can understand why he killed himself. Pretty terrible illness. Also extremely rare.



Can't find his account under the pankkake name or laurentb unless it was something different on PTP so it looks like they might of shit canned him.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Jan 15, 2021)

Ralph should just give it to his baby mama now and spare himself the struggle later


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 15, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> As much as I'd like to laugh at Ralph being investigated by the FBI, I am a little disturbed that they're comparing him to terrorists when his big crime in this case is having opinions that the United States of America disagrees with.


Why? It's been that way for a while. I'm sure that if this site had any actual clout outside of laughing at misfits and rejects, they'd be "investigating" Null as well, calling him a "[snarl-word] extremist" all the while.

That said, it's going to be funny to see how much of it Ralph loses to his baby momma.


----------



## Eggg (Jan 15, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> EDIT: Also didn't Ralph immediately sell the bitcoin and only make like 6k before it jumped in value?


pls pls pls be true


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 15, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> pls pls pls be true


It is


----------



## Eggg (Jan 16, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It is
> View attachment 1850502


----------



## ajax (Jan 16, 2021)

I feel for the dude.. For a python dev to accumulate more than 1 million in liquid assets is pretty impressive, he must have had some serious skills. Even the average full-stack developer is going to only be making around 100k a year.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 16, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It is
> View attachment 1850502


 absolutely amazing, get fucked gunt, legal troubles with your own state AND the feds for inciting an insurrection all for a measly 6k. what an iiiiiiiiiddddddiot! what did he not think to wait it out? wtf


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> absolutely amazing, get fucked gunt, legal troubles with your own state AND the feds for inciting an insurrection all for a measly 6k. what an iiiiiiiiiddddddiot! what did he not think to wait it out? wtf


Three words: Low. Impulse. Control.

"GATOR SELL MAH FUCKIN' BITCOIN NOOOOOOOAW AH NEED MAH FUCKIN' DRANK, AH DON'T CARE 'BOUT THE FUCKIN' MARKETS GATOR SELL IT YEW FUCKIN' NERD!"


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 16, 2021)

plattschwanz said:


> That's funny, the dead Frenchman quit the politics forum in a fit of rage. He was disappointed how many of the users there supported the massive demonstrations against same-sex marriage in 2013 and wished that the police would kill the demonstrators, preferably those who posted in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 1850850 a
> 
> ...


@John McAfee looks like we may be getting a sperg out after all



a
Laurent had quit this politic forum in a massive sperg out bc he was disappointed in how many users there supported the massive demonstrations against same-sex marriage in 2013 and wished that the police would kill the demonstrators, primarily the ones who posted in that thread


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 16, 2021)

I said it on stream the other night that this whole thing was grim. That guy must have been melting blackpills and mainlining them at that point. My question is why kill yourself with that much disposable income? He should have spent that magic internet money on one hell of a bender in another country, covid permitting. Maybe if he had of rawdogged some Serbian or Croatian lady of the evening after going on a week long bender he might have a refreshed perception of things, or at least a new set of problems to worry about, like Balkan loansharks after him, or some Italian pimp looking to take his ear with a pizza cutter.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 16, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> why kill yourself with that much disposable income?


Must have thought society (tips fedora) was so fucked up and stacked against him that money wouldn't help.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 16, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> I said it on stream the other night that this whole thing was grim. That guy must have been melting blackpills and mainlining them at that point. My question is why kill yourself with that much disposable income? He should have spent that magic internet money on one hell of a bender in another country, covid permitting. Maybe if he had of rawdogged some Serbian or Croatian lady of the evening after going on a week long bender he might have a refreshed perception of things, or at least a new set of problems to worry about, like Balkan loansharks after him, or some Italian pimp looking to take his ear with a pizza cutter.





Jack Awful said:


> Must have thought society (tips fedora) was so fucked up and stacked against him that money wouldn't help.



he had a pretty serious and rare medical condition "trigeminal neuralgia"


> Trigeminal neuralgia (TN), tic douloureux (also known as prosopalgia, the Suicide Disease or Fothergill’s disease) is a neuropathic disorder characterized by episodes of intense pain in the face, originating from the trigeminal nerve. [...] It is, "one of the most painful conditions known to humans, yet remains an enigma to many health professionals."


just imagine having the worst pain known to man

He couldnt enjoy anything:




as to why he decided to donate to ralph? idk


----------



## byuu (Jan 16, 2021)

ajax said:


> I feel for the dude.. For a python dev to accumulate more than 1 million in liquid assets is pretty impressive, he must have had some serious skills. Even the average full-stack developer is going to only be making around 100k a year.


Probably mined/bought some bitcoins when they were cheap early on and held on to them for years.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 16, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It is
> View attachment 1850502


fucking mongoloid....


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 16, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It is
> View attachment 1850502


----------



## plattschwanz (Jan 16, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Probably mined/bought some bitcoins when they were cheap early on and held on to them for years.


This is very likely, he posted a lot of messages in the cryptocurrencies thread on forum.liberaux.org in early 2013.


I don't hink his soundcloud account (a) was mentioned yet, it shares the same profile pic with his deviant art one. There's nothing too interesting to find though.
a - liked tracks


MAGA

He got an industrial piercing as a present to himself on his 22th birthday. a


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 16, 2021)

Well that's 6k$ down the shitter. I wonder how much of that will be spent on Maker's Mark and fast food.


thismanlies said:


> As much as I'd like to laugh at Ralph being investigated by the FBI, I am a little disturbed that they're comparing him to terrorists when his big crime in this case is having opinions that the United States of America disagrees with.


Couldn't agree more. I don't want Ethan Ralph to go to federal prison on some fake terrorism charge. I'd rather he go to county jail on a real revenge porn charge. And when he gets out, I hope he's still free to fire up his stream again, and I hope we're still free to watch him embarrass himself. The way things are going, I don't know if that'll be the case.


LurkTrawl said:


> Why? It's been that way for a while. I'm sure that if this site had any actual clout outside of laughing at misfits and rejects, they'd be "investigating" Null as well, calling him a "[snarl-word] extremist" all the while.
> 
> That said, it's going to be funny to see how much of it Ralph loses to his baby momma.


I would be surprised if they weren't already "investigating" him for something, for some contrived reason. The fact that it's happening to a nobody like Ralph doesn't make it any better though IMO. It just means they're picking smaller and smaller targets to fuck with.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 16, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Well that's 6k$ down the shitter. I wonder how much of that will be spent on Maker's Mark and fast food.


Legal fees and child support payments if I had to guess, but that's being highly


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 16, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It is
> View attachment 1850502



Based on Ralph lying that he "didn't realize he had a BTC donation until December 25th" he must be fucking seething that he never held it. Fucking fool.

Thanks to a kind user here I was able to find his PTP profile. He is still seeding over a thousand movies some of which I'm interested in grabbing like Rape Man that looks to be a cross of Friday the 13th Jason becoming a serial rapist and other classics like "Please kill me, I'm a faggot nigger Jew" and "Anal Juice" and last but not least we can't forget the cult hit "Gayniggers from outer space".

Kinda sad this guys gone as he seems the type I would generally have a few laughs with. Will spend some time tonight archiving all of this, it's a lot


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 16, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Based on Ralph lying that he "didn't realize he had a BTC donation until December 25th" he must be fucking seething that he never held it. Fucking fool.


i love that he cant brag about getting a massive dono of what ended up ammounting to 6k because it makes him look like a dumbass



TriggerMeElmo said:


> Legal fees and child support payments if I had to guess, but that's being highly


you know the same impulsive jackass who sold that early isnt going to hold onto the cash long either or use it for useful but boring long term things



#KillAllPedos said:


> I would be surprised if they weren't already "investigating" him for something, for some contrived reason. The fact that it's happening to a nobody like Ralph doesn't make it any better though IMO. It just means they're picking smaller and smaller targets to fuck with.


its funny though, i dont necessarily cosign ralph being sent to fed prison but he did encourage an insurrection and im not about to start a grass roots gideon's trumpet esque campaign or feel bad about it


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> you know the same impulsive jackass who sold that early isnt going to hold onto the cash long either or use it for useful but boring long term things


"I needed another Alienware PC for my business!"


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jan 16, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> *EDIT3:*
> unfortunately for the gunt, he had sold the bitcoin right when he received it, so he only made $6,000 instead of the current worth of $20,000 thanks to @Mundane Ralph:
> View attachment 1850749
> But the feds are still investigating @theralph for his contribution to the riot (domestic terrorism), and for the transfer/international terrorist organization.



When I first read this I'm like "Holy fuck, how do retards get this lucky?" Then I read this and you brought a smile to my face, OP.

What a stupid fuck.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 16, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> "I needed another Alienware PC for my business!"


tfw dont have enough alienware pc to run strem


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Jan 16, 2021)

With FBI bearing down even harder on the alt-right, Ralph probably isn't going to have a single platform available for him by the time he gets out of jail.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 16, 2021)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> With FBI bearing down even harder on the alt-right, Ralph probably isn't going to have a single platform available for him by the time he gets out of jail.


he can upload mp3s on the dick masterson fediverse with a PO box to receive checks


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Jan 16, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> *EDIT3:*
> unfortunately for the gunt, he had sold the bitcoin right when he received it, so he only made $6,000 instead of the current worth of $20,000 thanks to @Mundane Ralph:
> View attachment 1850749


"THEY CALL IT A BEAR RUN, GAYTUH, WE GOTTA DUMP NOW FORE THE BOGDANOTS GET US!"


----------



## Merry (Jan 17, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> *Ralph received 20,000$ in bitcoin (0.5 btc) and is under FBI investigation*
> Ralph and other right wing figures recently got a massive boost in his finances. He was part of a group of people online that got part of $500,000 (now worth over $1,000,000) worth of bitcoin from a French man
> 
> news article about it: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/excl...ount-181954668.html?__twitter_impression=true (archive)
> ...


Fuentes better be careful with that money lmfao. Might as well be his nest egg for any future endeavors or glow-in-the-dark bullshit. And call me biased but Amren deserved a much larger slice of that, Jared Taylor is one of the only 100% respectable people in the shitshow of right wing personalities.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 17, 2021)

Now look, maybe you're thinking "Ralph is going to sell it right away to help pay for his numerous awful mistakes" and you're probably right.  But he can't sell until he subtilty brags about getting a bunch of money.  This will be great fun because Ralph being subtle will equate to, "Ya know Gator, people with broke dicks don't get these windfalls sometimes but gentlemen like me, well... good things just happen if I do say so my self".

On an unrelated note, if the Federal government of the United States of America would like to pay me some money to tell them my very important and valuable insights, feel free to private message me.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 17, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Now look, maybe you're thinking "Ralph is going to sell it right away to help pay for his numerous awful mistakes" and you're probably right.  But he can't sell until he subtilty brags about getting a bunch of money.  This will be great fun because Ralph being subtle will equate to, "Ya know Gator, people with broke dicks don't get these windfalls sometimes but gentlemen like me, well... good things just happen if I do say so my self".
> 
> On an unrelated note, if the Federal government of the United States of America would like to pay me some money to tell them my very important and valuable insights, feel free to private message me.


He sold it over a month ago and didn't say a word about it until the news articles.  It's odd.  He can never pass up an opportunity to dab on the haters.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 17, 2021)

Merry said:


> Fuentes better be careful with that money lmfao. Might as well be his nest egg for any future endeavors or glow-in-the-dark bullshit. And call me biased but Amren deserved a much larger slice of that, Jared Taylor is one of the only 100% respectable people in the shitshow of right wing personalities.


yep. smh.
Fucking half a mil to the catboy but only 20gs to armen, unz and vdare

*Currently the 28.15 btc is worth $1,078,339*
Donations at that price to each person:

*Nick Fuentes* - 13.50 btc or $530,000
*Vincent Reynouard* - 3 btc or $120,000
*Unknown* - 2.35 btc or $94,000
*Bitchute* - 2 btc or $80,000
*Mr Obvious* - 2 btc or $80,000
*Vdare* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Patrick casey* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Luke Smith* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Gab.com* - 1 btc or $40,000
*Daily Stormer* - 1 btc or $40,000
*ruqqus *- 1 btc or $40,000
*Ethan Ralph *- 0.5 btc or $20,000 sold at $10,000
*Vincent Canfield* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
*unz.com* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
*amren/Jared Taylor* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
*pepeparado card* - 0.5 btc or $20,000
there are also multiple unknown recipients, 2 of whom received 2 btc or $80,000.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 17, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> He sold it over a month ago and didn't say a word about it until the news articles.  It's odd.  He can never pass up an opportunity to dab on the haters.


He's also going to have to go to court and probably have to pay damages to Faith and definitely is going to need to pay child support.  Might have that large of a windfall secret for those reasons.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 17, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> *Mr Obvious* - 2 btc or $80,000


This donation is actually more baffling to me than the one made to Ralph.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 17, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Now look, maybe you're thinking "Ralph is going to sell it right away to help pay for his numerous awful mistakes" and you're probably right.  But he can't sell until he subtilty brags about getting a bunch of money.  This will be great fun because Ralph being subtle will equate to, "Ya know Gator, people with broke dicks don't get these windfalls sometimes but gentlemen like me, well... good things just happen if I do say so my self".
> 
> On an unrelated note, if the Federal government of the United States of America would like to pay me some money to tell them my very important and valuable insights, feel free to private message me.


6k lmfao i love that the potential amount was almost exactly double his nest egg too, what a punch in the nuts, its hard to describe how much you suck when getting 6k for fucking free at one time to do whatever the fuck you want with is somehow a low point in your life of low points.



Mundane Ralph said:


> He sold it over a month ago and didn't say a word about it until the news articles.  It's odd.  He can never pass up an opportunity to dab on the haters.





High Tea said:


> He's also going to have to go to court and probably have to pay damages to Faith and definitely is going to need to pay child support.  Might have that large of a windfall secret for those reasons.


that and he might be scared wed somehow sick the tax man on him, i think what he did besides being an impulsive wigger was hurry up and cash out so he could have tax free blow money.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> 6k lmfao i love that the potential amount was almost exactly double his nest egg too, what a punch in the nuts, its hard to describe how much you suck when getting 6k for fucking free at one time to do whatever the fuck you want with is somehow a low point in your life of low points.


Wait, my man Ralph is down to 6k now?  Guess I should think about that, "Ralph needs a big boy job" thread after all.  May is going to eat that in a heartbeat.  It's a Ralph heartbeat though, so it's going to be enlarged and sluggish.  I probably got some time.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 17, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Wait, my man Ralph is down to 6k now?  Guess I should think about that, "Ralph needs a big boy job" thread after all.  May is going to eat that in a heartbeat.  It's a Ralph heartbeat though, so it's going to be enlarged and sluggish.  I probably got some time.


yeah I updated the op to reflect that at the bottom.

Ralph had sold the bitcoin immediately when he received it instead of holding onto it in a bull market, it was worth $6,000 for 0.5 btc on December 8th when he sold it
But at the time the op was posted, 0.5 bitcoin was worth $20,000


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 17, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Wait, my man Ralph is down to 6k now?  Guess I should think about that, "Ralph needs a big boy job" thread after all.  May is going to eat that in a heartbeat.  It's a Ralph heartbeat though, so it's going to be enlarged and sluggish.  I probably got some time.


nah 6k is what he got for the bitcoin, last update we had he had a life savings of 2X,XXX dollars (23k iirc) , the bitcoin went up to about 20k right after he sold it for 6k. sorry


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> nah 6k is what he got for the bitcoin, last update we had he had a life savings of 2X,XXX dollars (23k iirc) , the bitcoin went up to about 20k right after he sold it for 6k. sorry


hahaha no apologies necessary, Ralph seething over missing out on 14k is wonderful.  I hope he screams at Gator over it.  Today is another wonderful day.


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Jan 17, 2021)

2020Suicide said:


> The funniest thing about these stories is that Bitcoins price keeps making it more absurd. Like that guy that spent essentially $2 billion on papa John's.


I spent nearly 120 BTC on a 1GB graphics card , 4GB ram and a new motherboard back in the day.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 17, 2021)

Black hair time travelling Nazi huh? The Nazis would have gassed your sorry ass unless you pledged allegiance to the Reich and programmed shit for the REAL Aryans. Dumped half a million into grifting spiks and wiggers, wew.

Jared Taylor was the only worthy recipient, and he's a rice steamer. Why do I think Redice deserved some too? Far more than some literal 56% and a fat porky pig.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Black hair time travelling Nazi huh? The Nazis would have gassed your sorry ass unless you pledged allegiance to the Reich and programmed shit for the REAL Aryans. Dumped half a million into grifting spiks and wiggers, wew.
> 
> Jared Taylor was the only worthy recipient, and he's a rice steamer. Why do I think Redice deserved some too? Far more than some literal 56% and a fat porky pig.


Its unfortunate. 

i assume nick hasnt cashed his in as the new and fbi report his at $530,000. 
this is fucked.

Redice is great, unz, amren and vdare deserve so much more


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jan 17, 2021)

Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD said:


> I spent nearly 120 BTC on a 1GB graphics card , 4GB ram and a new motherboard back in the day.


People may knock you, but you and that guy who bought pizza with bitcoin are basically patron saints of Bitcoin in my book if this is true. Bitcoin had to be used in trades otherwise it would have just been a cute little internet munnie instead of proper currency.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 17, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> People may knock you, but you and that guy who bought pizza with bitcoin are basically patron saints of bit-coin in my book if this is true. Bitcoin had to be used in trades otherwise it would have just been a cute little internet munnie instead of proper currency.


I don't think you're smooth-brain unless you're like Ethan Ralph and had the arrogance to list nine different crypto wallets but then not learn basic facts that has been available for years about your investment vs just being ed by a then  uncertain and new novelty that could have failed by now for all you know. It pleases me to know Ethan's thinking is limited to BAH GAWD 6K FER HALF AN INTYNET COYN? SOOOOOO UIIIII ITS THE GOOD BOURBON TONIGHT.


----------



## CeeShape (Jan 17, 2021)

it is not important but the edit on the op is saying it was $6000, why is it that price when on this page it could be between $8967.78 and $9313.16, in my first post on page 2 i did not put both figures but i do not no why it would drop to $6000


CeeShape said:


> the amount was sent in dec/6 and transfered out on the dec/9, if that is when he converted to usd it means he actually only got about $9313 depending on what time of day he did it. he is not the type to invest or keep it in bitcoin.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 17, 2021)

If we're gonna babble about cryptoshekelz, 



Spoiler: im jelly



a friend had around 10 when it was a meme. He was some high school nerdy twit back then. He forgot his wallet ID whatever thingy so it was lost in the ether. Then just before the coof, he found it on his old shitty laptop he thought was dead. He took out the HDD because he wanted to find some obscure anime video (my guess, it was hentai). 

Good for him. Also had a nice dinner with some other friends. He was smart enough and only cashed out 1.5 because of coof finances. Obviously delighted he is now.



The gunt has what, 10 crypto-wallets listed? Yet he cashed his half a cryptoshekel the moment he got it? Does the pig know this thing, called research, and self-control?

GAYDUR SHUDUP ABOUT CREPTOAUTISM I WAN CASH MUH COIN SO I CAN GET ME SUM BOOOZE.

Good riddance you dumb faggot. You could have bought 4 times the amount of Makers Mark if you waited a bit.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> absolutely amazing, get fucked gunt, legal troubles with your own state AND the feds for inciting an insurrection all for a measly 6k. what an iiiiiiiiiddddddiot! what did he not think to wait it out? wtf





BrunoMattei said:


> When I first read this I'm like "Holy fuck, how do retards get this lucky?" Then I read this and you brought a smile to my face, OP.
> 
> What a stupid fucking nigger.





Mr. Manchester said:


> Wait, my man Ralph is down to 6k now?  Guess I should think about that, "Ralph needs a big boy job" thread after all.  May is going to eat that in a heartbeat.  It's a Ralph heartbeat though, so it's going to be enlarged and sluggish.  I probably got some time.





MeltyTW said:


> nah 6k is what he got for the bitcoin, last update we had he had a life savings of 2X,XXX dollars (23k iirc) , the bitcoin went up to about 20k right after he sold it for 6k. sorry





CeeShape said:


> it is not important but the edit on the op is saying it was $6000, why is it that price when on this page it could be between $8967.78 and $9313.16, in my first post on page 2 i did not put both figures but i do not no why it would drop to $6000


So it was more than $6,000 that the gunt made.
1 btc was worth $18,000 to $19,000 when the gunt received and sold the 0.5 btc which comes out to $9,000-$10,000 on December 8th to 9th.
I mean its $3,000 more than $6,000 but its still alot more markers mark .

and he STILL missed doubling his money if he had waited a month


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Black hair time travelling Nazi huh? The Nazis would have gassed your sorry ass unless you pledged allegiance to the Reich and programmed shit for the REAL Aryans. Dumped half a million into grifting spiks and wiggers, wew.
> 
> Jared Taylor was the only worthy recipient, and he's a rice steamer. Why do I think Redice deserved some too? Far more than some literal 56% and a fat porky pig.



Red Ice is _actually_ "saving" the whute race. They've got the kids to prove it. Sure Ralph's got a kid on the way but we all know he'll never be in that child's life or have any say in the kids beliefs. For all we know since Faith and Xander fuck in Buffy there will be some cray cray incest shit going on with the kid turning out like desmond is amazing just instead of a drag queen a mommy's teet cock hungry gobbler.


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Jan 18, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> People may knock you, but you and that guy who bought pizza with bitcoin are basically patron saints of Bitcoin in my book if this is true. Bitcoin had to be used in trades otherwise it would have just been a cute little internet munnie instead of proper currency.


I mean at the time it was free money and most of it had come from bitcoin faucets or playing those games where you could win 1-100 BTC just by messing about.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 18, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Red Ice is _actually_ "saving" the whute race. They've got the kids to prove it. Sure Ralph's got a kid on the way but we all know he'll never be in that child's life or have any say in the kids beliefs. For all we know since Faith and Xander fuck in Buffy there will be some cray cray incest shit going on with the kid turning out like desmond is amazing just instead of a drag queen a mommy's teet cock hungry gobbler.


If Ralph did have any say in the kid's beliefs they'd either turn out to be a psychopathic grifter who will superficially adopt any political position as long as they stand to leech off of anonymous retards donating to them, or a centrist of some flavor.

I never did get where this meme that Ralph's podcast is pro WN from, he's had guests on that espouse that and uses their memes, as far as I'm aware he never did openly advocate anything like that.


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 18, 2021)

Imagine having half a million fucking dollars in assets and still being too socially inept to find a white woman who will not reject your sperm, so you decide to just kill yourself. lol


----------



## Salubrious (Jan 18, 2021)

BrunoMattei said:


> When I first read this I'm like "Holy fuck, how do retards get this lucky?" Then I read this and you brought a smile to my face, OP.
> 
> What a stupid fucking nigger.



Between this and DSP's life, this forum does make me feel like Frank Grimes.  Like, if I even had 1/10th the luck I'd be x100 more successful than them.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jan 18, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> Schizo theory time: Does anyone actually know if "someone" died? Couldn't this be fed money that is being funneled to these figures?


Given one of the people was Luke Smith, who is largely a tech youtuber that advocates a sort of neo-neo luditism, I doubt it. I don't think the FBI wants people to start using Linux and build their own cabins in the woods - while quoting the Unibomber manifesto.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 18, 2021)

Never Scored said:


> Imagine having half a million fucking dollars in assets and still being too socially inept to find a white woman who will not reject your sperm, so you decide to just kill yourself. lol


And dumps most of the money on a bunch of hardly white, 56%-er grifters.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Jan 18, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> And dumps most of the money on a bunch of hardly white, 56%-er grifters.


Nick Fuentes accepting that money and immediately spending without investigating who gave him that sum should also be on blast. A Catholic taking money from a suicide must be false.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 18, 2021)

ElAbominacion said:


> Nick Fuentes accepting that money and immediately spending without investigating who gave him that sum should also be on blast. A Catholic taking money from a suicide must be false.


I've said it before but I'll say it again. These faggots are Christians in name only. Fuentes is what's considered a "cafeteria Catholic" by which I mean that he picks and chooses which kind of values he likes and ignores all of the "ookey"/yucky ones that don't suit his interests.


----------



## SouthernFox1968 (Jan 18, 2021)

Imagine being Nick Fuentes and waking up one morning to find out that you're been given $530,000 from some French guy who committed suicide. I'm hoping that Nick will somehow be able to use the money to convince the judge to give access to unlimited catboys in jail.

The guy had a disorder where your face is in constant pain. I would imagine that would lead you to go insane after a while. Inside enough to donate money to Ethan Ralph.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 18, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> yep. smh.
> Fucking half a mil to the catboy but only 20gs to armen, unz and vdare
> 
> *Currently the 28.15 btc is worth $1,078,339*
> ...


If you try to copy and paste that list of names and numbers to Instagram, it will not let you comment or DM.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 18, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> a friend had around 10 when it was a meme. He was some high school nerdy twit back then. He forgot his wallet ID whatever thingy so it was lost in the ether. Then just before the coof, he found it on his old shitty laptop he thought was dead. He took out the HDD because he wanted to find some obscure anime video (my guess, it was hentai).


hes not that redditor that had the encryption he forgot the cipher to is he?



AltisticRight said:


> The gunt has what, 10 crypto-wallets listed? Yet he cashed his half a cryptoshekel the moment he got it? Does the pig know this thing, called research, and self-control?


hahahahahahahahaaha no, its funny because even obscure ethots and little girls online who ebeg mainly have crypto wallets to hoard them, i think ralph is literally the only person dumb enough to immediately sell crypto in 2021
View attachment 1853215

ramblings about some of these gunt stream sites and their faux crypto:


Spoiler: Shitcoin Rant



Couldnt they implement a system that actually uses say the computing power of your viewers to have a real blockchain? you know make a real cryptocurrency with real value and not a scam? i mean people make coins that start as jokes but are at least able to be changed into something viable all the time





SouthernFox1968 said:


> The guy had a disorder where your face is in constant pain. I would imagine that would lead you to go insane after a while. Inside enough to donate money to Ethan Ralph.


the message i took from his demise is paypigging for gunts will lead you to being smote with painful disease and death


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Jan 18, 2021)

It's really strange what the FBI decides to take serious and what they just brush off. BTC donations from a random sperg to political e-celebs is newsworthy but certainly not a national security issue - Fuentes wasn't even a part of the capitol storm as far as I know.
That being said it does raise some eyebrows, but in the other direction. I've seen lots of right-wingers on twitter use this as confirmation that Nick is a fed...although that seems pretty unlikely, it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Sriracha (Jan 19, 2021)

mr spongecake said:


> It's really strange what the FBI decides to take serious and what they just brush off. BTC donations from a random sperg to political e-celebs is newsworthy but certainly not a national security issue - Fuentes wasn't even a part of the capitol storm as far as I know.
> That being said it does raise some eyebrows, but in the other direction. I've seen lots of right-wingers on twitter use this as confirmation that Nick is a fed...although that seems pretty unlikely, it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


Holy shit, you're right. I thought he was there along with Baked Alaska, but apparently he didn't actually storm the capitol. I know that he attended a lot of 'Stop the Steal' rallies so I assumed he was part of that. Imagine being a part of Charlottesville but realising that maybe storming your nation's capitol building is probably a bad idea. 

I'm kind of mad at this faggot who killed himself. Surely he had hwhite family and friends that he could have given the money to. People who loved him, people he knew who had good values and children to bring up that could benefit from that insane amount of cash. Why give it to grifters who don't give a fuck about you, don't give a flying fuck about the white race and who don't have the courage of their own convictions. 

Imagine being this guy, lamenting over never being able to cum inside a woman for the sake of procreation, donating over half a million dollars to a little kid who is obviously a fucking homosexual.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 19, 2021)

mr spongecake said:


> That being said it does raise some eyebrows, but in the other direction. I've seen lots of right-wingers on twitter use this as confirmation that Nick is a fed...although that seems pretty unlikely, it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


the only thing that is confirmed is that Shawn of the weekly sweat, part of the irony bros, does have regular contact with the FBI. Him and Beardson kinda started the America first movement, by attacking the Alt Right after Charolettesville, for ironically ruining peoples lives with IRL activism and "optics".......
When they all just did the same thing with the capitol, earlier this month.

His brother tried some kind of fake bomb threat and has been arrested.
News article about the bomb threat (archive)
And from that Shawn was given an FBI contact.
IDK if that has anything to do with the rest of America First/Nick.







Arm Pit Cream said:


> Update, the FBI is now looking into the 500k bitcoins. Lucky for Nick, they're only looking into if foreign governments were involved or the bitcoins were used to fund illegal acts(which considering the timeframe is pretty doubtful). Unless Iran somehow was using this French guy, I don't think anything will come from this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*UPDATE ON THE FBI INVESTIGATION INTO THE BITCOIN:*

they are only looking if foreign governments were involved or the bitcoins were used to fund illegal acts
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/na...-groups-funded-extremists-who-helped-n1254525
(archive)


> As part of the investigation, the bureau is examining payments of $500,000 in bitcoin, apparently by a French national, to key figures and groups in the alt-right before the riot, the sources said. Those payments were documented and posted on the web this week by a company that analyzes cryptocurrency transfers. Payments of bitcoin, a cryptocurrency, can be traced because they are documented on a public ledger. But the cryptocurrency payments prompted the FBI to examine whether any of the money was used to fund illegal acts, which, if true, raises the possibility of money laundering and conspiracy charges, the FBI official said.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jan 20, 2021)

ive suspected these streaming sites are a front for laundering monies, it seems soon i might get some concrete answers...


----------



## Ash Gassem (Jan 20, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> yep. smh.
> Fucking half a mil to the catboy but only 20gs to armen, unz and vdare
> 
> *Currently the 28.15 btc is worth $1,078,339*
> ...


Gab is, also, a complete and utter waste.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 20, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> I don't think you're smooth-brain unless you're like Ethan Ralph and had the arrogance to list nine different crypto wallets but then not learn basic facts that has been available for years about your investment vs just being ed by a then  uncertain and new novelty that could have failed by now for all you know. It pleases me to know Ethan's thinking is limited to BAH GAWD 6K FER HALF AN INTYNET COYN? SOOOOOO UIIIII ITS THE GOOD BOURBON TONIGHT.


Exactly. Who the fuck sells crypto as soon as they have it wired to them? It always spikes, and he theoretically still has several grand in his nest egg regardless.


----------



## Lurked (Jan 22, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> Schizo theory time: Does anyone actually know if "someone" died? Couldn't this be fed money that is being funneled to these figures?


The title is practically begging for a new project 2 tier conspiracy theory.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 22, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> hes not that redditor that had the encryption he forgot the cipher to is he?


Nope, not a redditor. He's kind of a degen, but _not that kind of a degen_.



Takayuki Yagami said:


> Exactly. Who the fuck sells crypto as soon as they have it wired to them? It always spikes, and he theoretically still has several grand in his nest egg regardless.


GAYDUR GAYDUR IMMA CASH MAH COIN OUT LOCAL WALL MART MAKERZ MARK 20% OFF MAH COIN AINT GOIN TO THAT WHORE FAI VICKERS OR THE DEMON BABEH XANDER NOOOOOOOO


----------

